

Show HN: TapBeyond, the future of discovery and conversations - swatkat7
http://tapbeyond.com/HackerNews

======
swatkat7
We're applying to YC with this for YC'14 and would love your feedback. The end
goal for the product is to use all your interest and conversation data to
create a personalised feed for you. Over a period of time, publishers would be
able to write to it and hence you shall see a feed where information would
come to you without the need to search, follow or like anything. We're still a
few weeks away from launch but would really like some honest feedback so that
we can work it into development than the other way around.

